# Led Audioritmicos en un auto



## prextor (Nov 7, 2006)

Quisiera preguntarles amigos que ¿Que problema podria tener si conecto unos led de alto brillo a los parlantes de mi auto para que enciendan con la musica?.
¿corro el reiego de dañar mi estereo o algun parlante o alguna cosa por esta conexion?
De antemano gracias


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

Puedes conectar el LED de alto brillo con una resistencia de 1.2 k en serie y asi no le pasara nada malo a tu estereo ni al LED.   

Yo hice algo similar de un proyecto que encontre en la Web, unos leds que encienden al ritmo de la musica, tienen un microfono y se activan con el sonido.  lo encontre en http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/index?sound_meter.jpc 

Es un proyecto avanzado de electronica pero al menos te dara una idea que se puede hacer para no conectarla directamente.  Tambien en esa pagina hay un tutorial de LEDS ( http://www.josepino.com/circuits )


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 28, 2007)

hola , si muy biem ahi

el led va en serie con la resistencia, pero tmb todo en paralelo con el parlate¿¿¿

o la resistencia , el led, y el parlante en serie¿¿¿¿¿
gracias desde ya
franco


----------



## cibermss (Jul 3, 2008)

hola amigos de este prestigioso foro, bueno mi consulta o mi peticion es si alguien puede ayudarme con un proyecto q tengo en mente osea quiero poner en mi auto un sistema de luces audioritmicos con led pero no quiero 10 led quiero mucho mas , osea quiero un audioritmico de tres canales pero por cada canal ose bajo medio y altos por bajo quiero 10 led igual para todos los otros canales como puedo hacer o si alguien puede alcanzarme un esquema no quiero uno q prenda al nivel del volumen quiero q hagan las luces tipo golpe depende del sonido osea a la ves 10 si es suena el bajo 10 si es suena el medio y 10 si esq suena el alto es posible haber quien me escribe o me manda algo asi !se los agradeceria mucho gracias!


----------



## cibermss (Jul 4, 2008)

akyles dijo:
			
		

> Puedes conectar el LED de alto brillo con una resistencia de 1.2 k en serie y asi no le pasara nada malo a tu estereo ni al LED.
> 
> Yo hice algo similar de un proyecto que encontre en la Web, unos leds que encienden al ritmo de la musica, tienen un microfono y se activan con el sonido.  lo encontre en http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/index?sound_meter.jpc
> 
> Es un proyecto avanzado de electronica pero al menos te dara una idea que se puede hacer para no conectarla directamente.  Tambien en esa pagina hay un tutorial de LEDS ( http://www.josepino.com/circuits )


amigo me parece xevere tu circuito pero lo q deseo es poner mas led al circuito osea 5 por canal es posible hacer esto con ese integrado? espero respuesta ya de anticipado muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 4, 2008)

Te dejo este circuito, en él, la cantidad de LEDs es según tu preferencia, así como el tipo y color de LED.

Por supuesto también del voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.
Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## cibermss (Jul 4, 2008)

gracias, me hace de gran ayuda el esquema q me enviaste muchas gracias pero dime si tengo un afuente de 12 voltios y de 1A cuantos puedo poner y cual es el valor de la resistencia.....y tambien tengo una fuente de 12 voltios y 3A  en este caso cuantos led y el valor de la resistencia podrias darme la mano amigo¿? te lo agradeceria mucho espero noticias bye! resistencia


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola.
Todo depende del tipo de LED, por ejemplo un LED rojo de alta intensidad puede tener un voltaje de 1.8V, y una corriente de 20mA, mientras que un LED común tiene un voltaje de 1.5V y 20mA.
Lo primero es saber que tipo de LED quiere usar y ya sabiendo las características de eléctricas del LED se puede hacer los cálculos.
Otra cosa yo no he probado ese circuito de audioritmo.
Mira en el sitio que te puse que modificaciones han hecho al circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## reyesjesus (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola elaficionado, oye mira no entiendo muy bien el diagrama que colocaste arriba si pudieras mandarlo mas detallado ya que no se que significan cada uno de los simbolos, te lo agradeceria, ya que yo quiero instalarle luces audioritmicas al coche pero los circuitos que he elaborado no me quedan. De ante mano te doy las gracias. Saludos desde México....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2013)

reyesjesus dijo:


> Hola elaficionado, oye mira no entiendo muy bien el diagrama que colocaste arriba _*si pudieras mandarlo mas detallado ya que no se que significan cada uno de los simbolos*_, te lo agradeceria, ya que yo quiero instalarle luces audioritmicas al coche pero los circuitos que he elaborado no me quedan. De ante mano te doy las gracias. Saludos desde México....




Y que mas detalles pretendes, el diagrama se comprende perfectamente.


----------



## reyesjesus (Ene 9, 2013)

gracias por la tabla saludos


----------



## xxxxxyyyyy (Feb 16, 2013)

hola aficionado tengo yo pretendo instalar ese sistema en mi auto a que voltaje consigo los condensadores y una resistencia ahi dice a 270 ¿que K o ohms?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola.

Es de 270 ohm, y el condesador es de 220 nF.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## treblo (Feb 22, 2013)

elaficionado que tal?, te quería hacer una consulta el circuito que subiste separa los 3 canales? (bajos medios y agudos), osea que cuando llegue frecuencias bajas solo se enciendan un grupo de leds, cuando llegue frecuencias medias se encienda otro grupo de leds y cuando llegue frecuencias altas se encienda otro grupo de leds?

Saludos.


----------



## Leds Glow (Dic 11, 2013)

xxxxxyyyyy dijo:


> hola aficionado tengo yo pretendo instalar ese sistema en mi auto a que voltaje consigo los condensadores y una resistencia ahi dice a 270 ¿que K o ohms?



Los condensadores a 25 volts pueden servirte pero si los compras a 50 volts igual te serviran, solo son a veces mas grandes en tamaño y dependera de tu espacio. Las resistencias cuando no se especifica una 'K' ó 'M' en su denominacion quiere decir que se refiere a simples ohms. Si encuentras K despues del valor son kilo ohms, M son mega ohms. 

El Aficionado...no encuentro el link del sitio del diagrama que indicaste...pero vaya que se ve interesante...pero si dices que le han hecho modificaciones o actualizaciones seria estupendo checarlas! pero donde?? se agradece bastante la info


----------



## wilmerjavier (Dic 12, 2013)

okey R es resistencia Z es diodo zener y D es diodo led entonces

          R
       ------
         Z D

R es resistencia de 1w a 1k y un extremo de la resistencia va conectada a la salida positiva de tu radio de auto, una vez el voltaje atraviese la resistencia de 1k a 1w el otro extremo de la resistencia de 1k a 1w se encuentra con Z y D que están en paralelo Z  es de 3 voltios y cabe destacar que la línea del zener va ubicada hacia R una vez que el voltaje atraviesa a Z y a D (si D no enciende cambiarlo de polaridad).... finalmente Z y D van conectado a gnd o tierra o al otro extremo de la salida del amplificador del radio del auto....  y asi se cierra el circuito.... y si es un amplificador de potencia se reemplaza a R por una de 3.9 k a 1w y listo..... lo demás queda igual.... por cada led un circuito individual.... cada led con su Z y R .....  cubrir el circuito con cinta aislante donde lo requiera para prevenir cortos circuitos


----------

